# not your off the shelf lemond



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

lemond tourmalet 06 frame

wcs alu stem/bar/post
rival
nuevation r28sl2 

17.23 lbs. cost under $1500.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

sweet bike


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

myette10 said:


> sweet bike


thanks

in about 2 weeks it will be sweeter, sponsors orders come in late next week/early 2 weeks, and then some time to glue them up (nuevation c50 w/ schwalbe ultremo tubular...getting the big ole carbon hoops).


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice sled.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

allons-y said:


> thanks
> 
> in about 2 weeks it will be sweeter, sponsors orders come in late next week/early 2 weeks, and then some time to glue them up (nuevation c50 w/ schwalbe ultremo tubular...getting the big ole carbon hoops).


how tall are you? is this a 55 cm bike? stem length? I need answers!


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

myette10 said:


> how tall are you? is this a 55 cm bike? stem length? I need answers!


sry, didnt see the post

i am 5'8.....i think? i may be like 5' 7 1/2". I have long femurs for my legs (if that matters) according to a fitting that was done awhile back

53cm bike. 

stem is a 110. spacers are 0. well, there is a cone shaped spacer that holds down the top ring of the headset and has a small seal on it, so you cant get rid of that. its about .75mm i guess. 

again, sorry for the delay, i missed the post....


----------

